# What oil do you use?



## 95pickup (Jul 22, 2009)

10w-40 Valvoline Maxlife every 3k.
Also i use Marvins Mystery Oil with every oil change.
Just 4oz with the oil.

Marvins works. Zero sludge when i rebuilt my timing chain.
Zero. Great stuff.

:wtf::idhitit::wtf::balls:


----------



## michaelr510 (Aug 25, 2009)

who sells it?


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

10w-30 Valvoline Maxlife every 3K miles with a Nissan or Maxlife filter.


----------



## tkisling (Oct 27, 2008)

Super Tech 10w 40 high mileage and Super Tech oil filter. Only the cheapest for my HB!


----------



## 95pickup (Jul 22, 2009)

Marvins is at Wal Mart and almost all auto parts store.
Its 2.99 or so for a bottle.

It says to use the whole bottle. I dont.. I just use 4 oz of the 12 oz bottle.

Give it a try.. I did and it works from me. 

Here is the website..::Marvel Mystery Oil::

And no i do not work for them. But i do think they
have a great product that actually works....and is NOT the latest Snake Oil product....

j


----------



## 95pickup (Jul 22, 2009)

*Its What? The Name is what? Now it cant be! Really??*

Well its Marvel Mystery Oil and not Marvins. My bad......


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

5 w 30 ...


----------



## 1ACarlos (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi guys 
Depending on the mileage of the vehicle determines what oil you should use.
Anything over 100K miles you can use 10w30 and Valvoline Maxlife is a great oil as is one i've used on some of my cars in the past. Marvel Mystery Oil is very good and I know people that swear by it but you can also use Lucas Oil Stabilizer which helps with lubrication and helps with engine wear. You can use 10W40 in hotter places since it is a bit thicker and won't breakdown as quick.
For anything under 100k I would use 5w30 or the recommended manufacturer oil weight. I currently use Mobil One synthetic on my 03' Sentra SPEC-V and has been very good to my car since I started using it and since it does not break down as easy there is virtually no sludge build up.


----------

